# Troi



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I just lost my 14 and a half year old. She died peacefully without suffering in the truck on our way to the vet. She was always a really good dog..not the brightest button but a sweet girl and she passed quickly and easily. 

We went out to run errands and when we came home she didn't greet us. She was panting in her dog bed and unable to stand. We took her to the emergency vet but she left us on the way there. A mass ruptured and she bled out internally.

14 years with the same family. She was lucky girl.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. 14 1/2 years is a good life, although we'll always feel it's not long enough.
My condolences to you.
RIP Troi! :halogsd:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Our Sneaker lived to 14-1/2 years old too, and like Linda said - it's never long enough. RIP sweet old girl.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. A lucky girl to have a loving family for 14 years.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet girl--


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It was so quick. I can't believe that she's gone. At her age, one expects it but we came home at 4 and it's now 6:15 and 14 years are over. She even passed away gracefully and the vet hospital will arrange her cremation.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
RIP Troi


----------

